# New web site with photoshoot.



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Just got done with my new web site layout, and I have pictures from our photoshoot from sunday, just go through the gallery, and then photoshoots, and click on the link.

http://home.attbi.com/~skylineawd

tell me what everyone thinks.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Nice cars, LOVE THE SKYLINE! Pics could be better though.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Better Pics? Those angles are sweet and creative. Good Job!


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

thanks for the compliments


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Nice job bro.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I ment they are too dark. Gotta light up those beautiful cars. I liked the shots themselves, just couldn't see the cars.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice night shots.  Good idea on the parking garage setup.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

need more of JUST your car man.... all beautiful cars.. but i wanna see more of the Skyline.... i want it


----------

